# *Pig sticker*



## sharpeblades (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is new design for me.I call it the "sticker" CPM-154 stainless with a glass bead finish~black micarta handles with yellow & black spacers~ stainless pins~12in. OL -7in. blade~ textured handles~ Thank you for looking


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 27, 2012)

That's one fine looking knife. It looks mean !


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice.You gona make any double edged stickers.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice design RT - love the yellow /black spacers - they really set it off well.  I like it!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 27, 2012)

That one is wicked . Spacers really set it off. Great job Raleigh.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Jan 27, 2012)

That is one sweet looking knife..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2012)

tedsknives said:


> That one is wicked . Spacers really set it off. Great job Raleigh.



Yep. Wicked awesome sticker!


----------



## R1150R (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow!
That looks like it'll go in one side and right out the other!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 28, 2012)

Ought to get the job done! Nice Raleigh.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 28, 2012)

Thats a mighty fine looking sticker !


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 28, 2012)

Cottentail~Ridgestalker~Bkeepr~Dennis ;thank you gentlemen for the kind words


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweet job Sir!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice Raleigh!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2012)

Wicked for sure. That thing looks MEAN.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 28, 2012)

Ted~Highintheshoulders~SugerPlumb~R1150R~Carl~ thank you for the kind words


----------



## blademan (Jan 29, 2012)

very nice knife Raleigh,spacers really do set it off


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 29, 2012)

I like that, sir!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 29, 2012)

Redbow~nkbigdog~Dan~mrs.22hornet ~Tank you for the kind words


----------



## NiteHunter (Jan 29, 2012)

That's my kind of blade right there. Very nice Mr.RT.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 29, 2012)

Blademan~TV_racin_fan; Thank you guys


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 30, 2012)

Blademan; thank you sir for the kind words


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 31, 2012)

Nite Hunter ;Thank you sir


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 2, 2012)

Thats one of the best looking knives I have ever seen!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 2, 2012)

I thank you very much sir


----------



## TBurnham (Mar 14, 2012)

That is one BAD looking knife!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 14, 2012)

Great work Sir, as usual.


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 14, 2012)

yet another good looking blade RT


----------



## joe sangster (Mar 14, 2012)

Bad to the bone , Raleigh !


----------



## NiteHunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Yall should see it in person.Very mean lookin. Now to get the fighting knife from RazorBlade and i'll be set.


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 15, 2012)

Nite hunter you need to see the one ime working on with desert iron wood handles


----------



## rifleroom (Mar 15, 2012)

greeat blade Mr. T!


----------



## NiteHunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Let me get first dibbs on it Mr.RT,unless it's already spoken for.


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 16, 2012)

Will do sir


----------

